# Do geographical settings enchance a skyline?



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

LA's skyline greatly improves when viewed with it's mountain backdrop. Calgary as well, but to a lesser extent.


----------



## will.exe (Aug 9, 2006)

I wouldn't say it enhances it (mountains can dwarf a skyline unfortunately) but they definitely affect it. Vancouver, for example, has a strict height limit so as to not ruin the view of the mountains behind the skyline, while Toronto and Calgary, being on flat and featureless landscapes, have no limits. On the other hand, Vancouver is almost an Island so they are forced to build up like Manhattan and Hong Kong, but Toronto and Calgary have so much room that sprawl is the word for them.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

Hong Kong's mountains makes its skyline! Plus, if Hong Kong was located in a plain in the middle of no where, it would've n ever developed in the same way to give that spectacular skyline.

Until I saw that picture of San Francisco from across the (bay?), I never realized that SF's hilly terrain boosts the buildings up higher and give the illusion of a denser and more impressive skyline


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Yeah, I guess why there are a lot of people that think Vancouvers' skyline is better than Toronto.


----------



## FMR-STL (Dec 1, 2006)

Most coastal cities I think give a better proportion to height, the "hilly"
cities have the advantage though...! More defenition..!


----------



## mr.x (Jul 30, 2004)

Vancouver























































































































This topic isn't debatable....that's proof.


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

algonquin said:


> LA's skyline greatly improves when viewed with it's mountain backdrop. Calgary as well, but to a lesser extent.












By *Upward*:










By *DaveLdude*:


----------

